# Good bye Beth



## Nancy McClelland

Elizabeth passed peacefully this morning. She was with us for a little over seven years--not nearly as long as we would have liked. She was found, dumped in a park after Easter more than 7 years ago. She only weighed 14 ounces and we figured she was at the most 8 weeks old. She was a beautiful little gray bunny with white, tan, and black high lights. At the end of a year she was over Ten pounds. She was a lap bunny--she'd sit on your lap for hours and was a big cuddle bun. We're going to miss you sweetie. Rest in peace and binky free my "big" little girl.:bunnyangel:


----------



## Kittiebot

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## kirbyultra

So sorry, Nancy. The lap bunnies have a special place in our hearts always.


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

it had been a great 8 years having her, gonna miss my lil girl

This is my Dad holding her after she was a year old








this was taken in 2007 a year before we moved to Las Vegas


----------



## HEM

We are so sorry to hear of your loss.
You guys gave her a great life after she was left out in the cold


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

So sorry for your loss 
Binky free Beth.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I'm so sorry for your loss. I wish you had some more time with her. Binky free little Beth.


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE

thoughts and prayers are with you and your family!!! animals are so much part of our soul!!!


----------



## Azerane

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## bunnyluvns

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful little girl, and how lucky she was that you found her!

I really believe she's up in Heaven now & someday the 2 of you will be together again :rainbow:


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

thanks, it hasn't been easy this past week, I see her empty hutch every time I get up and come home from work, it's hard that she is gone


----------



## jamesedwardwaller

Nancy McClelland said:


> Elizabeth passed peacefully this morning. She was with us for a little over seven years--not nearly as long as we would have liked. She was found, dumped in a park after Easter more than 7 years ago. She only weighed 14 ounces and we figured she was at the most 8 weeks old. She was a beautiful little gray bunny with white, tan, and black high lights. At the end of a year she was over Ten pounds. She was a lap bunny--she'd sit on your lap for hours and was a big cuddle bun. We're going to miss you sweetie. Rest in peace and binky free my "big" little girl.:bunnyangel:


-larry-- I am so sorry to hear this,--my greatest condolences to you and yours,,--I too lost my little Houdini -(bun )-:angel:7-20-2013-he was one month shy of turning 8 yr.,,--after my heart attack 3-28,2011---I made an agreement with the almighty-pleading to outlive my critters--not realizing it hurts about the same...sincerely james waller -:cry1::angel::angelandbunny::love:ray:ray:


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

it's been over a month now, still hard to believe my lil girl is gone, miss the days of her laying on my chest when I was watching TV


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Feel like the old T Ernie Ford song, "Sixteen Tons". I still remember her when she was first rescued--tiny, less than a pound and just so teeny. Miss you big girl.


----------



## Saffy

Nancy, I'm really sorry .. binky free little one. I'm sure she will always have a special place in your heart.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

5 months already, where does the time go? Miss you my little girl.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Just came across this and am sorry you lost here. However long they´re with us, it´s never enough and we´re never ready. Binky free little Beth.


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

Still hard to believe my Baby Girl is Gone


----------



## bunnyluvns

I'm so sorry for your loss. We animal lovers, it always breaks our hearts when we lose one of our babies. And they're ALWAYS our babies no matter how old they get. 

But I truly believe we'll be reunited with all our furbabies in heaven one day. 

Know that you're in my prayers.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Doesn't harldy seem possible, but, a whole year has passed--tomorrow--since you left this plane sweetie. I sure thought we'd have you with us a lot longer. I still remember holding you in one cupped hand-you were just so tiny. Rest in peace my little one, we miss you everyday.


----------



## Ivythelionhead

I'm sorry about losing Beth, but atleast she had 7 wonderful years with you guys
Run free and wild on rainbow bridge sweet one.


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

she was and still is my baby girl, I'll never forget the time she crawled into my shirt pocket when I first had her, or when she would lay on my lap in my mushroom chair when I was playing Xenosaga 2 on Playstation 2, she was my little video game bunny


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Tempus fugit, memento morri. Two years already, where does the time go? Still thinking of you my little one and just how small you were when we first met. Binky free little girl.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Beth was our first real rescue--our first two were our daughters that were not being taken care of. I did an interview with the local paper about "make mine chocolate" about bunnies being abandoned after Easter. Next week, right after Easter we got a call from a school janitor we knew about a bunny "found" in a park next to the school. She was a tiny little thing at less than a pound, but very social and cute. Man did she grow too--over 10 pounds. She lived her whole life with our son and it was with great sorrow that she passed to the bridge 3 years ago. I still remember the day we acquired you--you were in a pen on the lawn and no mower would be needed with you around. Goodby my little sweetie, we all love and miss you.


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

still miss my little girl


----------



## Nancy McClelland

4 years already- doesn't seem possible. Miss you big girl.


----------



## RabbitO

She was a beautiful rabbit. So sorry she had to take the rainbow bridge so early.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Still miss you my little girl--doesn't seem like 5 years already.


----------



## Bella's mom

Nancy McClelland said:


> Elizabeth passed peacefully this morning. She was with us for a little over seven years--not nearly as long as we would have liked. She was found, dumped in a park after Easter more than 7 years ago. She only weighed 14 ounces and we figured she was at the most 8 weeks old. She was a beautiful little gray bunny with white, tan, and black high lights. At the end of a year she was over Ten pounds. She was a lap bunny--she'd sit on your lap for hours and was a big cuddle bun. We're going to miss you sweetie. Rest in peace and binky free my "big" little girl.:bunnyangel:


I am truly sorry for your loss. You gave Elizabeth a wonderful life. I hope your memories carry you through your sad times. Big hugs xoox


----------



## Nancy McClelland

We have rescued 47 and rehomed most, but we are used to the "circle of life"--sometimes long, sometimes short.


----------



## Bella's mom

Nancy McClelland said:


> We have rescued 47 and rehomed most, but we are used to the "circle of life"--sometimes long, sometimes short.



Wow, you are truly amazing. Earth angels!!!!! Bless you guys @Nancy McClelland.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Another year has passed since you left us. I still remember how tiny, cute, and sweet you were,and you'll always be that tiny little baby girl to us who grew to be a couch seat stealer. Miss you a lot, but you are still here with us, even if it is in memory only. I still have a hard time understanding how someone just threw you away, but it was there loss and definitely our gain my sweet little girl. Love ya!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Another year has passed since you went to the bridge my sweet girl. We just took in another rescue, very young like you and tiny too! Miss you a whole bunch!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hi there my sweet girl, missing you a lot. You were the first of many rescues and quite a couch hog, too.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Blinky free Beth


----------



## Moonshadow

My rabbit passed when he was 8 years old I think I was 13. Eleven years later (this year) and we finally got another one but you never forget your first.


----------



## Catlyn

I see Beth is still going strong in your memories. She must be excited to meet you again sometime in the future.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hi there big girl.


----------

